# xitxarel·lo



## Roi Marphille

Hola a tothom!

Un *xitxarel·lo* és un aprenent d'home. Segons el Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana, és un jove de primera volada. Es veu que ve del mallorquí "_xítxero_", o sigui pèsol. Curiós eh?
A mi personalment m'agrada molt i l'utilitzo amb certa freqüència amb els meus cosins petits per exemple, en to carinyós. També l'utilitzo com a insult a polítics etc..

Ho dieu vosaltres?

Slts, 
Roi


----------



## margabci

hola roi!
doncs la veritat és que és una paraula molt curiosa i simpàtica. Jo també la utilitzo força. Tot i que el to amb què la faig servir és despectiu però carinyós. M'explico: un xitxarel.lo és, per a mi, una persona que vol i no pot. Algú que pretén que és expert en algun tema però que a l'hora de la veritat resulta que no i acaba fotent-se de peus a la galleda.
Salutacions!


----------



## Roi Marphille

jo crec que un sinònim seria "marrec", almenys jo ho dic..
quines altres paraules utilitzeu? i en castellà?


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo no faig servir "xitxarel.lo". Moltes vegades dic "sapastre" com per dir "patós"... o també dic "talòs", "bordegàs" però en to carinyos i fent broma! Quan m'enfado, poques vegades, val a dir-ho, dic coses més grosses! aiaiaia  

Salut joves!

Mei


----------



## Roi Marphille

Mei said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Jo no faig servir "xitxarel.lo". Moltes vegades dic "sapastre" com per dir "patós"... o també dic "talòs", "bordegàs" però en to carinyos i fent broma! Quan m'enfado, poques vegades, val a dir-ho, dic coses més grosses! aiaiaia
> 
> Salut joves!
> 
> Mei


jo crec que l'adjectiu "xitxarel·lo" implica que el subjecte té una aspiració..que aspira a ser home, per exemple. O aspira a ser respectat però el pobre no ho acaba d'aconseguir.  

jo també utilitzo "patufet/a" per descriure un nen petit, seria més o menys sinònim també..


----------



## Anna Più

Hola a tothom,
Jo _odiava _un professor de gimnàstica, a l'escola, quan ens deia, va, xitxarel·los, 20 voltes al camp de futbol... qui era el xitxarel·lo... ell o nosaltres?


----------



## Roi Marphille

Anna Più said:
			
		

> qui era el xitxarel·lo... ell o nosaltres?


bé, en aquell moment _vosaltres_ éreu els xitxarel·los!


----------



## belén

Jo no la havia sentit mai ...


----------



## Roi Marphille

belen said:
			
		

> Jo no la havia sentit mai ...


amiga Belén, jo he de reconèixer que no sabia que un *xítxero* era un pèsol en Mallorquí  . Quines paraules més rares...a mi si em diuen que per dinar hi ha un plat de xítxeros, no se...em sembla que són peixos, bolets...no se...


----------



## belén

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> amiga Belén, jo he de reconèixer que no sabia que un *xítxero* era un pèsol en Mallorquí  . Quines paraules més rares...a mi si em diuen que per dinar hi ha un plat de xítxeros, no se...em sembla que són peixos, bolets...no se...


En castellà existeix chícharo, no sé si ho sabies...  De fet, ara no m'enrecord a on, però a America diuen "chícharo" més sovint que "guisante". I clar, la conexió Juníper Serra igual va ajudar que a Mallorca es quedes..
De totes formes, jo dic més "pèsols" que "xitxeros" també.



> *chícharo**.*
> (Del mozár. _číčar[o],_ y este del lat. _cicĕra_).
> * 1.* m. Guisante, garbanzo, judía.
> 
> Real Academia de la Lengua


----------



## Roi Marphille

belen said:
			
		

> En castellà existeix chícharo, no sé si ho sabies...  De fet, ara no m'enrecord a on, però a America diuen "chícharo" més sovint que "guisante". I clar, la conexió Juníper Serra igual va ajudar que a Mallorca es quedes..
> De totes formes, jo dic més "pèsols" que "xitxeros" també.


ups, doncs no ho sabia... 
Per cert, potser va ser el Sr.Serra qui ho va portar allà... ... he vist que és una paraula provinent del mossàrab.
Definitívament he d'anar a Mallorca!  
salutacions, 
Roi


----------



## Laia

_xitxarel·lo_ no la utilitzo... jo sóc d'insults més bèsties... jeje
a mi m'agrada _mitja merda  ..._ encara que sigui molt _light._
per un nen petit: _trasto_, _cuca_, _bitxo_

Edit: Sento haver-me allunyat del tema, ara l'he llegit i veig que he contestat el que he volgut...


----------



## Fernando

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> i en castellà?


 Si te entendido bien, "niñato" o "chiquilicuatre" (de mi abuela).
¿Alguien sabe algún sitio dónde me diga cómo se pronuncian en catalán las letras cuya pronunciación varía del castellano? Aquí se ha hablado de la "e", de la "ll" y de la "l·l", pero no de la "x" ni de la "tx" de xitxarel·lo. Por lo menos a los valencianos les entiendo "ch" castellana.

Perdón, pero aunque creo que entiendo el catalán no lo hablo.


----------



## Laia

Fernando said:
			
		

> Si te entendido bien, "niñato" o "chiquilicuatre" (de mi abuela).
> ¿Alguien sabe algún sitio dónde me diga cómo se pronuncian en catalán las letras cuya pronunciación varía del castellano? Aquí se ha hablado de la "e", de la "ll" y de la "l·l", pero no de la "x" ni de la "tx" de xitxarel·lo. Por lo menos a los valencianos les entiendo "ch" castellana.
> 
> Perdón, pero aunque creo que entiendo el catalán no lo hablo.


 
No sé ninguna página web donde lo explique pero xitxarel·lo, en Barcelona, se pronuncia así (partiendo del castellano):
*chicharelu* (la ele es doble!)
Saludos!


----------



## Laia

> Fernando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si te entendido bien, "niñato" o "chiquilicuatre" (de mi abuela).
> 
> 
> 
> Yo en castellano utilizo niñato también... (i en català _ninyatu  _)
> También irónicamente: proyecto de hombre...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fernando

Moltes gràcies. "Proyecto de persona" me parece más educadamente insultante.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Fernando said:
			
		

> Moltes gràcies. "Proyecto de persona" me parece más educadamente insultante.


je je muy bueno, a mi me parece adecuadamente insultante...je je  
tenéis razón con lo de "niñato", creo que sería el perfecto sinónimo para "xitxarel·lo".
salut
Roi


----------



## ampurdan

Fernando, la pronunciación normativa de "x" es como en inglés "sh". "tx" tiene la misma pronunciación que el castellano "ch".

Ostres, quina paraula "xitxarel·lo"! Quan era petit la feia servir tota l'estona perquè em resultava molt divertida. Sabia que era un insult però no tenia ni idea de a què es referia... Ara que si em paro a pensar, els tradicionals "idiota" i "imbècil" etc. tampoc tenien un significat especial per mi, més enllà de l'insult.


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Ostres, quina paraula "xitxarel·lo"! Quan era petit la feia servir tota l'estona perquè em resultava molt divertida. Sabia que era un insult però no tenia ni idea de a què es referia... Ara que si em paro a pensar, *els tradicionals "idiota" i "imbècil" etc. tampoc tenien un significat especial per mi, més enllà de l'insult*.


 
Max,
pel que jo sé, idiota i imbècil avui en dia són un insult com qualsevol altre. Però en el seu origen, almenys segons els nord-americans i segons la història dels tests d'intel·ligència (quan aquests s'utilitzaven malament i es cometien una sèrie d'aberracions que en justificaven de pitjors, etc.), *idiotes* es consideraven les persones amb edats mentals inferiors a tres anys, i els *imbècils* entre tres i set anys.


----------



## ampurdan

Si hagués hagut de fer aquestes distincions...


----------



## Outsider

He encontrado esta página sobre la pronuncia del catalán, que me parece buena. ¿El catalán no emplea el dígrafo "ch"?


----------



## Laia

Outsider said:
			
		

> ¿El catalán no emplea el dígrafo "ch"?


 
Pues no lo emplea, estás en lo cierto


----------



## Samaruc

Outsider said:
			
		

> He encontrado esta página sobre la pronuncia del catalán, que me parece buena. ¿El catalán no emplea el dígrafo "ch"?



Es una buena página para conocer la pronunciación del dialecto central. Otros dialectos, por ejemplo el mío, mantienen los sonidos de A, E y O en posiciones átonas y distinguen el sonido de la B y la V.

Respecto al dígrafo CH, no existe en la normativa actual del catalán, pero sí que lo puedes encontrar en textos antiguos y, aún hoy en día, se mantiene en muchos apellidos (Domènech, Blanch, Folch...). Eso sí, en todos esos casos debe sonar como K, nunca como la CH castellana ni portuguesa (DomèneK, BlanK, FolK...).


----------



## Anna Più

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> jo crec que un sinònim seria "marrec", almenys jo ho dic..
> quines altres paraules utilitzeu? i en castellà?


 
Ei,
Avui m'ha sortit la paraula _*cagamandúrries...*_  fa tota la pinta de ser un sinònim de xitxarel·lo!  
Penseu que és el mateix? 

A+


----------



## Roi Marphille

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Ei,
> Avui m'ha sortit la paraula _*cagamandúrries...*_ fa tota la pinta de ser un sinònim de xitxarel·lo!
> Penseu que és el mateix?
> 
> A+


l'has clavat Anna Più!
jo diria que és el mateix també!


----------

